
New words list October 2019 - happy-go-lucky
https://public.oed.com/updates/new-words-list-october-2019/
======
ChrisRR
This is genuinely interesting. I thought it was just going to be a couple of
slang words but this is a very comprehensive list.

------
nighthawk648
Amor fati has joined the game... cool to see Neitzche get honorable mentions
still

------
AlEinstein
circle jerk

